# Alphacool Custom Wasserkühlung (CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte)



## Hawky1 (29. Juli 2016)

*Alphacool Custom Wasserkühlung (CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte)*

Hi!
Ich wollte wissen, ob jemand von euch weiss, wieviel Wasser diese Wasserkühlung benötigt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand von euch dabei helfen könnte.
Danke schonmal im Voraus
Hawky1


----------

